# Use Old M card and transfer recordings...



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a Cox setup with M card here in San Diego. I got the deal before it ended on the Bolt, it's here now. I went to Cox San Diego, had no M card, so they are shipping in a few days (sigh..). I looked online, it seems I can use my current M card in my Premiere XL, and put that into the new Bolt. Any thoughts on that, will it work? I have some premium channels, HBO and Showtime, and I've read/heard they might not work if I swap.

I can wait until later this week when the new card comes, but I'm anxious to try out the Bolt  .. 

Lastly, I want to transfer my 80% full Premiere saved recordings over to the new Bolt. I see some guidelines on how to do that, but any tips or gotchas appreciated.
Thanks,
DrWeb


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

drweb said:


> I have a Cox setup with M card here in San Diego. I got the deal before it ended on the Bolt, it's here now. I went to Cox San Diego, had no M card, so they are shipping in a few days (sigh..). I looked online, it seems I can use my current M card in my Premiere XL, and put that into the new Bolt. Any thoughts on that, will it work? I have some premium channels, HBO and Showtime, and I've read/heard they might not work if I swap.
> 
> I can wait until later this week when the new card comes, but I'm anxious to try out the Bolt  ..
> 
> ...


Do what you can to get the Bolt activated on your account, but I would recommend patience, otherwise you could find yourself with no working cable cards for ???? That way you will at least have TV if you run into one of the horror stories I have read about with the new cable card.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

drweb said:


> Lastly, I want to transfer my 80% full Premiere saved recordings over to the new Bolt. I see some guidelines on how to do that, but any tips or gotchas appreciated.
> Thanks,
> DrWeb


You can plug in and have the Bolt do its updates without the cable card. Just use the "add later" option in guided setup. You can start to copy the files after both boxes are on your account and have the same MAK. Each device has an entry at the end of My Shows. If you don't see the transfer option, check the account. You need those TTG boxes checked on the new box. Anything you can't transfer will be indicated since sometimes premium channels are copy once or never.

As for moving the card, it might work for the regular channels, it might not. But waiting for the new card would be best.


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks to fcfc2 and JoeKustra for the helpful responses. I'll just wait :up: and the tips will help transferring the shows. I'll let you all know how it goes sometime next week...
Thanks again,
DrWeb


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You can initiate transfers of shows and one passes online too.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

You can transfer the card to the new Tivo, I have done it with no problem other than you have to call into your cable company and give them the new pairing codes so that they can transfer the card to the new unit and you will get all your channels once that has been done.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Has anybody had a problem, when pairing a card to a new Tivo and having some channels missing?

I went through everything correctly, up through calling Charter to re-pair the card (from my Premium to the new Bolt) and there are some channels that just won't tune. I get that black Tivo screen that I have to back out from. It says to call your cable co, etc, to get the card paired to the device.

Well, I DID that. I also made a subsequent call about this missing channels deal and they were completely clueless (from the 'tech' person up through supervision). I have restarted the Tivo, pulled the card out and back in, restarted the tuning adapter.

I cannot think of another thing to do. The weird thing is that it is ONLY all the Pacific feed versions of each Premium channel, and the Logo channel (which we only get in SD).

All of those channels are available through my other Tivo with CC and TA, and the TVs with cable boxes. They WERE available when this same TA and CC were used with my Premiere.

I could do without the pacific feed versions of HBO, SHO, etc, as there are other choices and I just changed my SPs to 'all' and deleted the ones that won't tune. But I do miss the Logo channel on this, my main, TV. 

I know a lot of people here know a lot of stuff and maybe somebody has some ideas. Beyond that, I guess I could schedule a service call, but they charge $35 for that and I have a feeling that it won't help. TIA


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

sharkster said:


> Has anybody had a problem, when pairing a card to a new Tivo and having some channels missing?


I used to have the problem a lot; it would be because TWC didn't authorize the channels for the cable card or mistakenly withdrew the authorization. This is something that can only be fixed from the central office, but even so clueless CSRs would sometimes give up and dispatch a truck; fortunately TWC never billed me for these service visits.

These days I rarely see the problem any more, and then it is invariably corrected over the phone without a truck roll.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for your response, EJ! 

Get this - after 20 days of these eight channels not tuning, they are all suddenly back. yay!  I just figured they were never going to tune again and, while it made absolutely no sense to me, that was just the way it was going to be.

Fingers crossed that they stay.


----------

